# Going to Orlando - take my CCW pistol?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've got my Kansas concealed carry 'license' and my family is going to see The Mouse in Orlando.

I know that carrying IN the parks is probably not a good idea - but we'll be moving around the area from time to time - two part question:

Is it worth the trouble to take my gun?

and just how much extra trouble is it to properly transport my gun through airline/airport security?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I generally leave my pistol at home when on a vacation like yours. However...

As I understand it, Disney supposedly has lockers available to secure your pistol. You might confirm this before you decide. I haven't been to Disney in years; my only daughter is 15.

When I am on a vacation like you describe, I tend to consume more alcohol than normal. If I can't carry the gun at the parks, and can't carry at night due to drinking...well, I may as well leave it at home! Ditto when I go to California wine country. 

If I am visiting family in CT, they have pistols to loan me and I have a non-resident CT CCW.

If I am driving to my destination, I almost always bring a firearm, assuming it's legal. Flying with guns is no big deal at all in Arizona, since guns are even more common than illegal aliens there...but of course I can't speak for Kansas.


----------



## navy80to04 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Drinking and CCW*

I have found out that I now don't drink as much because I am packing, (that is a good thing) . 
I go packing in MO all the time. (We in IL can't keep a loaded handgun But I carry unloaded all the time in my man bag, with a loaded clip) :smt076 
.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Having gotten used to carrying I'll feel naked without it - but I think I'll go unarmed. Most of the time I'll be "on property" one way or another - calculated risk.

Drinking isn't much of a problem... I'll probably double or triple my drinking while there - meaning that I'll probably have TWO beers in the week. :mrgreen: (Yea - I'm a light-weight these days).


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If you stay on property they have safes in room that you can secure while there. To travel by air then straight to property I would leave it secured at home and avoid the hassle with the airport B.S.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

That's what I've decided. Thanks for the feed-back.


----------

